# Onix to Orca B



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

Good chance I will be changing out my 2013 Onix frame with an Orca B replacement (warranty). 

Can one of you Orca B users confirm that the bottom bracket for an Orca B is BB30 and that the FD is braze on?

Thanks


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

Never mind. I've seen enough evidence from other sources.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

What happened to your Onix that you are getting a warranty replacement?


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

GOTA said:


> What happened to your Onix that you are getting a warranty replacement?


The wheel (while true and in dish) sits noticeably closer to one chain stay than the other - and the tire rubs the stay if I hit it hard. It was not noticed until I went to a larger width wheel. Orbea suspects that the dropouts are not installed straight. Frame went back yesterday.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

It sucks that it happened but it's good that they were willing to replace it.


----------

